
SoftBank to Lend Founder and Employees Billions to Invest in Fund - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/softbank-to-lend-founder-and-employees-billions-to-invest-in-fund-11566051247?mod=rsswn
======
PaulHoule
This is insane.

